
Ask HN: Do I need to encrypt data before storing it on CloudKit Private DB - ibalek
Access to Apple&#x27;s CloudKit Private DB is limited only to the Account Holder. So, does it matter?
======
c1sc0
You won't get a good answer here beyond "it depends". Who are your trying to
protect the data from?

------
ibalek
wow, no comments. People must be very busy ;)

